# Plant/weed ID



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone know what this is? Went to pull it out and found out it's very well protected!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

If it's got white sap then it *might* be "wild lettuce". (I could be wrong of course)

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/wild-lettuce#what-it-is

Wild lettuce has bright green leaves, which sprout from a green stem that's occasionally spotted purple.

When scratched, the plant secretes a milky white substance known as lactucarium.

When dried, this compound *resembles opium*, a pain-relieving agent extracted from unripe seedpods of the opium poppy. Opium was commonly used as a pain reliever and sedative from ancient times into the 19th century.

Lactucarium *may deliver similar effects as opium - but with fewer side effects.*

In fact, wild lettuce is often referred to as *"opium lettuce"* due to its purported pain-relieving qualities.

Historically, doctors used wild lettuce as a pain reliever and a treatment for conditions such as whooping cough, with research studies on its use dating as far back as 1815.

Today you can find many different wild lettuce products that contain extracts of the plant's seeds, leaves, and milky sap.

These tinctures, powders, oils, and pills are marketed to treat a range of conditions, including:


anxiety
breathing issues
poor sleep
joint pain

In addition, wild lettuce has psychoactive properties and is sometimes *used recreationally by people looking for a natural buzz.*

*After reading what I copy/pasted above, DO NOT GO AHEAD AND EAT IT.*

*I am only guessing! I am a NINJA... not a botanist. h34r: *

BTW, there is an app to ID plants. I forget the name but you can Google it.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah.... 82% chance I was correct the first time. It's "wild lettuce" aka "bitter lettuce" aka "opium lettuce". I thought it looked familiar. It's native to Pakistan and cow-dung land.









https://identify.plantnet.org/

I just installed the app too.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.plantnet


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Good call on that one Sean. whole lot of interesting botanicals out there..........g


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

If that was in a Kansas field, I'd say it was a Canada Thistle.

https://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/terrestrial/plants/canada-thistle

It's considered a noxious weed here.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I think that is what we call milk weed in the north west part of USA. We also have a thistle that grows low to the ground that we call bull thistle. But I'd check and see if it has a milky sap when broke apart.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I agree with KawKan. my first thought was some kind of thistle or thistle relative.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

It sez on some webpage/wiki that opium-lettuce is often mistaken for some thistle but it's not one.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactuca_virosa











Just watch the first 5 minutes of the second video. The rest of it is just some old geezer going on and on about whatever. I think he's trying to sell his book or something.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Definately not weed.


----------



## jacksoncobb68 (Dec 7, 2021)

synogut reviews 
biofit probiotic reviews


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

boomslang said:


> Good call on that one Sean. whole lot of interesting botanicals out there..........g


We bought this book with a good list of medicinals, great read, we have tried many of the treatments and they work well.



https://www.waterstones.com/book/culpepers-complete-herbal/nicholas-culpeper/9781454932871


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

we call it Sow Thistle 
_Sonchus asper_

*Native Range:* Eurasia

*Invasive range:* In every US State and most of Canada

*Habitat:* Common in disturbed sites, also found in pastures, hay fields, dunes, riparian areas, orchards, and wetlands.

*Description:* Leaves are lanceolate, with wavy margins, covered in spines on both the margins and beneath, and bluish-green in color. Grows yellow flowers resembling dandelions that sprout in clusters at the end of stems. Can reach up to 6 feet in height.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I am horrible at identifying trees and plants. I love the apps that look at a pic and make thier best (usually pretty goo) guess. I also have one for mushrooms but dont think I am brave enough yet to eat any based on an app ID.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I am horrible at identifying trees and plants. I love the apps that look at a pic and make thier best (usually pretty goo) guess. I also have one for mushrooms but dont think I am brave enough yet to eat any based on an app ID.


PlantSnap is a pretty good App for plant ID


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

